# Trying to lose a few lbs in first trimester with Slimming World?



## lucylu79

Anyone else?

I attend my local SW Class and in March 2013 I got to my target of 8st 2. I'm only 4ft 11 so at that weight I was around a bmi of 23 (I think)

I hovered around between 8st2 -8st 4 for at least a year, went on holiday in Sept 2014, gained 4lbs taking me out of target and I never got back there!

When I got my BFP Jan 30th I weighed 8st 11 at class. I lost 1.5lbs doing the new plan in the first week until I read I shouldn't do I whilst pregnant so i'm back to good old EE and stayed the same ever since!

Trouble is, I re-set my target to 8st 9 hoping to be in target at 8st 9.5, but I've got to lose that half to actually get to target! I haven't told my consultant i'm pregnant, I keep thinking about it as I also work with her, I know she's keep it secret but it's one more person to know if the worst thing happened.

All want is to lose a few pounds so I can happily gain half or a pound each week until I have my scan at 10 weeks and announce it but gosh it's hard isn't it!

I know my body is already changing at only 7 weeks, my boobs are rock solid and I've already got a bump coming which i'm trying to hide. Also in the evenings I look very bloated, even though i'm drinking more water than ever!

Anyway I've rambling on enough, i'm just looking for advice, or someone else who's trying to lose a few pounds....Anyone??:flower:


----------



## Bubblesnbits

hey,

Im with you on this. I've been told SW is fine during pregnancy but I still get the "disgraceful your trying to loose weight while pregnant" speech. In face its healthier than my usual diet. Only trouble is I'm not loosing any weight on it. Everyone is having such great success except me. You only have a few pound though so it may be water retention, enlarged tata's?


----------



## lucylu79

Yes things are definitely looking 'bigger' and urggg my bum and thighs already seem more wobbly so perhaps i'm retaining water already?

I do track my weight at home, I like to see the daily fluctuation after eating certain patterns, i'm up a pound over yesterday just for eating white rice last night.

So yes, I do only have half a pound to get to target but that was 2 weeks ago so It could be more like 1.5 now.

I think I'm going to try a bit more of the SP approach these next few days and try to limit the carbs and replace them with more speed foods.

Do you go to group then? When's weigh in day for you??


----------



## Bubblesnbits

No I'm doing it online,I changed my status to pregnant so I'm not allowed to weigh in anymore!! Rage! I wanted to loose a few in the first tri and gain steadily in the2nd and 3rd! I love sw but I can't get my head around to the allowance of pasta, rice and potatoes. Obviously 20 potatoes a day will make you gain weight. But in your case I'd say a bit of rice won't do much harm. I make sure to keep it to the size of a tennis ball, general rule of thumb. Do you do any exercise? I


----------



## lucylu79

Bubblesnbits said:


> No I'm doing it online,I changed my status to pregnant so I'm not allowed to weigh in anymore!! Rage! I wanted to loose a few in the first tri and gain steadily in the2nd and 3rd! I love sw but I can't get my head around to the allowance of pasta, rice and potatoes. Obviously 20 potatoes a day will make you gain weight. But in your case I'd say a bit of rice won't do much harm. I make sure to keep it to the size of a tennis ball, general rule of thumb. Do you do any exercise? I

What? Not aloud to weigh in? What's that all about? I mean whilst you go to group its fine (I thought) why would on-line be different?

Have you tried the new SP plan (not sure if you're allowed to do whilst pregnant though) where you eat more pulses and no "white" carbs like pasta potatoes and rice?

I went swimming yesterday at my in-laws indoor pool, I loved it! Just need to start going on my own and get some gentle laps in.

I also figured out how to use YouTube on the smart tv and found the first trimester workouts so i'm planning on having a go!


----------

